# Guadeloupe on a L380 with novice crew



## edsml (Apr 14, 2008)

I've chartered in the Caribbean many times before, but only once on a cat 
(410) and never in Guadeloupe, and although I've sailed from Antigua all the way to Tortola, it was not in the winter. So I have three main questions, and welcome any other advice:

Any recommendations/tips for the Guadelopean islands and Dominica?

Same for sailing a Lagoon 380?

Training an inexperienced crew-- should I just go with the MOB drill and skip teaching to heave to, to avoid confusion and due to my understanding it is somewhat more difficult on a cat?

Thanks.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The passage between Guadaloupe and the Saints and Dominica can be vewry rough - One of the roughest passages I've made in the windwards and Jeewards. Theb trip is worth it. Make reservations with boat boy Martin on Dominica - he advertises in the cruising guide and is recommended highly by every one.


----------



## edsml (Apr 14, 2008)

Speciald,

Thanks for the help! What time of year did you make the passage?


----------

